# Welche Feederute?



## wolf (31. Januar 2001)

Hi,welche Feederuten fischt Ihr und könnt weiterempfehlen? 
Ich suche was leichteres für einen kleinen Fluß im Winter, so 3,30 lang, Vorfächer so um die 0,12 bis 0,14 und ein kl Futterkorb sollte auch noch drin sein im WG. Zielfisch werden wohl große Rotaugen sein.Thanx


----------



## CARPFREAK (1. Februar 2001)

hi wolf,
fische die 
"Grebenstein(Mosella) Mystic Feeder".Sie ist 3,60m lang,gibts auch in 3,90m.
Bin total begeistert von der Rute.Die Rute hat eine Wechselspitze.
Die Rute eignet sich zum fischen in schneller Strömung und,mit feiner Spitze,zum fischen in Seen.
Gruß vom CARPFREAK
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von CARPFREAK am 01-02-2001 um 13:39.]


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2001)

Hi Wolf,da hab ich wohl genau das, was Du suchst auf dem Boden stehen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (is aber nich zu verkaufen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Zebco HiLite M-Feeder! 3,30 m lang mit 2 Spitzen zum Wechseln!!!! Ein schönes Rütchen, für mittlere Flüsse und Seen! Für die Weser vom WG her (steife Spitze bis ca. 70 g) okay, nur zu kurz, um den Korb fix über die Steinpackung zu bekommen.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## wolf (1. Februar 2001)

quote:

Wieviel Gramm Blei brauchst Du denn, damit der Korb an der Angelstelle liegen bleibt ?
tja Johannes, wenn ich das mal genau wüßte?
Ich schätze so zwischen 10 und 40/50 Gramm (Futterkorb).
Aber erstmal herzlichen Dank, Leute!


----------



## JohannesG (2. Februar 2001)

Hallo wolf,
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß etwas härtere Ruten besser sind. Da kommt der Anhieb besser durch - besonders, wenn Du mal etwas weiter werfen mußt.
Wieviel Gramm Blei brauchst Du denn, damit der Korb an der Angelstelle liegen bleibt ?Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## JohannesG (2. Februar 2001)

Hi wolf,
bei Körben mit mit 50gr Blei würde ich Dir schon zu einer HeavyFeeder-Rute raten. Ich hab mal ne Gruppe Feeder-Angler getroffen (ehemalige Landesmeister), die schwörten auch im Stillwasser auf ihre HeavyFeeder, die sie im Rhein benutzten. Wobei sie sich mit Sicherheit auch eine spezielle Feeder-Rute für&acute;s Stillwasser hätten leisten können. Die meisten hatten Shimano-Ruten. Da passen alle Spitzen von 1oz bis 4oz in jede Rute. 
Bei weicheren Ruten kriegst Du die Krise beim Anhieb. Beim Feederangeln schlägst Du ja nicht ruckartig an, sondern schwingst die Rute bis zum Widerstand schräg nach hinten. Wenn sich dann eine weiche Rute schon von Gewicht des Korbes kräftig biegt, dann ist der Fisch (wenn er sich nicht selbst gehakt hatte) weg - das gilt besonders für Rotaugen und andere vorsichtig beißende Fische. 
Diese Erfahrung habe ich selber gemacht, als ich eine weiche Silstar Rute gekauft hatte. 
Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (2. Februar 2001)

Hallo Johannes !!Die letzte Ausführung scheint mir absolut korrekt.
Ich fische mit einer Tom Pickering von Daiwa
( Die man leider nicht mehr bekommt )und zwar in jedem Gewässer. Sie hat insgesamt 4 Wechselspitzen und ich habe schon mit großen Körben, die mit 60 gr. Blei versehen waren 
( Gesmtgewicht dann ca. 100 gr. ) in der Maas mitten in der Strömung gefischt.
Ich denke, daß alle leichten und kurzen Ruten nicht vielseitig genug sind, Du willst Dir ja nicht mehrere Ruten kaufen und Dich jedesmal an veränderte Eigenschaften neu gewöhnen und dabei Fische verlieren, also leg ein Paar Mark mehr an und kauf Dir ne Rute mit Wechselspitzen und einem ordendlichen Rückrat.
Ps.: Die Shimanoruten sind teilweise echt g..l, kannst Du nicht bei Bekannten mal ein paar verschiedene Ruten testen ? Dann findest Du am ehesten das, was Du brauchst.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2001)

Moin moin!
Das mit dem Anschlag ist absolut richtig! Ich fische in der Weser die Cormoran Powerfeeder (extraheavy) und muß da sagen, daß die mir im Mittelteil schon zu weich ist. Die Mosella NewEra Xtra-Strong ist da fast perfekt: KNÜPPELHART 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - aber für knapp 500 DM ist mir die doch ein wenig zu teuer. 


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Marco Klann (5. Februar 2001)

Hi FrankDie NewEra mit einer Länge von 3,9 m und einem Wurfgewicht von 180g, mit der ich nun schon seit zwei Jahren fische, ist schon genial.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Rute!
Für die Weser ist die Rute wirklich sehr genial! Für´s leichte Fischen habe ich mir noch ein paar feine Spitzen zugelegt.
Somit kann man die Rute sehr flexibel einsetzen. Außerdem ist die Rute sehr leicht!
Selbst das Angel auf Zander mit Köfi macht an der Rute Spaß. Zander bis 3,5 kg waren an dieser Rute kein Problem! 
Bei Frost macht das Fischen kein Spaß mit der Rute,da die kleinen SIC-Ringe schnell vereisen!Bis denne 
Ciao Marco


----------



## JohannesG (6. Februar 2001)

Hi @,
warum schreiben wir nicht einfach hier unsere Erfahrungen mit unseren Feederruten rein ?
Also ich habe:1. Daiwa Porky Pig 3,90m
Typ: HeavyFeeder für Körbe von 60 bis 100gr
Spitzen: eine Hohlspitze
Katalog-Preis: ca. 350 DM, gezahlt 200 DM
Urteil: nur für Fliessgewässer; schlechte Bissanzeige, wenn wenig Strömung; auch für sehr dünne Vorfächer geeignet
Empfehlung: heute gibt&acute;s variablere Ruten (Wechselspitzen)2. Silstar Executive Heavy Feeder 3,50m
Typ: eher MediumFeeder für Körbe 10 bis 40gr
Spitzen: 2 Wechselspitzen: 2oz und 2,5oz
Katalog-Preis: ca. 240 DM, gezahlt 180 DM
Urteil: sehr weiche Rute (auch für 0,08er Vorfächer); in keinem Fall eine HeavyFeeder; nur für leichtere Körbe und kurze/mittlere Distanzen; mit zusätzlicher 1,5oz-Spitze eine brauchbare MediumFeeder
Empfehlung: gibt sicherlich bessere MediumFeeder3. Cormoran Ultra Power Feeder 3,90m
Typ: ExtraHeavyFeeder Körbe von 100 bis 180gr
Spitze: 2 kurze Wechselspitzen: beide recht hart
Katalog-Preis: 250 DM, gezahlt 160 DM
Urteil: sehr starke Rute für starke Strömung (Vorfach mind. 0,16er); mit zusätzlicher weicher Spitze auch für leichtere Körbe; für den Preis eine gute Rute für&acute;s Grobe (zB Barbenfischen)
Empfehlung: Es gibt zwar bessere Ruten, aber wohl nicht für das Geld. Was bei diesen Ruten zählt ist Power, und die hat sie.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Uwe (6. Februar 2001)

Hallo Johannes,wo hast du diese Preise gekriegt?Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## JohannesG (6. Februar 2001)

Hi Uwe,
die Preise sind aus ganz normalen Angelgeschäften. Allerdings nicht ganz kleine Läden. Ein guter Laden gibt Dir immer ca. 20% zum Katalogpreis. Wenn Du dann noch ein Auslaufmodell hast (so die PorkyPig), dann wird&acute;s billiger. Die etwas größeren Läden (besonders die mit zusätzlichem Versandhandel) kaufen oft Restposten auf, dann bekommst Du richtig gute Preise. Du darfst eben nicht auf ein bestimmtes Produkt fixiert sein, dann gibt&acute;s auch gute Preise und das bei gutem Service !!!Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## magic feeder (23. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

ich bin stolzer besitzer einer sportex lightfeeder und bin total zufrieden...kann ich echt empfehlen


----------



## xxmaddinx (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Sänger Heavy Feeder zugelegt (unschlagbarer Preis) und bin vollkommen zufrieden.
Es gibt drei Spitzen dazu und das Wurfgewicht beträgt laut Beschreibung 180gr. habe ich selbst aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Mit dieser Rute kann man kleine aber auch große Exemplare aus dem Wasser ziehen. Größter gefangener Fisch war ein Karpfen mit ca. 3kg. mit der mittleren Spitze und ich konnte ihn Problemlos drillen. Also ich würde diese Rute sehr empfehlen und nicht nur wegen dem Preis.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

Ich schwöre auf die Spro Bream Buster Medium Heavy feeder und die Mosella Protox Medium Feeder.
Vor allem die Spro ist im Fließgewässer meiner meinung nach unschlagbar. Die Rute ist extrem schnell und kann einen anschlag selbst auf 50 Mtern noch voll durchbringen. Ich fische damit in fast allen situationen. Und die Mosella ist auch super. Auch sehr schnell sehrl leichter und dünner Blank 3 Spitzen. Die Spro ist etwas teurer und die Mosella kostet ca. 50 Euro aber ist immer noch super. Welche Rute ich mir bals bzw. nach meiner Konfi holen werde ist die Shimano Antares:k:k:k.
Die Rute muss man als Feeder Angler haben:g.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

also für den preis würde ich mir lieber was richtig geiles klassisches englishes holen!!
nämlich ne drennanfeederrute!! gefällt mir persönlich viiiiieeeeel besser als so ein shimano kram


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

ich habe mir die hier geholt
Drennan series 7 competition feeder rod 13ft 
das is jetzt leider ein händler in england, musst dich halt mal anderwo umschauen.
aber die rute is wirklich vom feinsten


----------



## Käptn Nemo (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

mein schmuckstück is die berklex cherrywood in 4,8m nen superstock wg geht bis 240gr die kann aba auch mehr ab nen 200gr krallenblei machte der nix aus und flog auch net grad so kurz^^


----------



## Diski (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Feederruten von Balzer (IM 12 Spezialist ULTRA HEAVY MULTI FEEDER 250) angeschaut.
Hat die jemand ?#c

Laut Balzer:
Die wohl stärkste Feederrute, die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt mit 250 g (!) Wurfgewicht. Ideal für große Flüsse, wo schwere Futterkörbe zum Einsatz kommen, aber auch vorzüglich geeignet zum Beachfeedern. Ebenfalls ausgestattet mit vier Feederspitzen, Seitenbissanzeigesystem sowie Weitwurf-Inlinerschwingspitzen.

Gruß
Diski


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

Ich verwende ebenfalls ausschließlich Heavy Feederruten, auch im Stillwasser. Da ich an meinen Hausgewässern eigentlich immer mit Korbgewichten über 40 gr. fische ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich fische die Kogha Extreme Power Feeder (3.90 und 50-180 gr. WG) und die Mitchell Alliance Heavy Feeder (3,90m und 70-150 gr. WG). Ich bin jedenfalls super zufrieden mit den Ruten... :m:vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

Shimano Speedmaster Feeder Rute in Medium wäe optimal!

mfg Marvin


----------



## magic feeder (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

ich habe mir vor einer woche die fox horizon extreme feeder in 4,25m länge gekauft und bin beeindruckt....diese rute kann ich wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Bbg Marco (9. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Feederute?*

Hallo, suche eine morsella protox 3,60 m mit 40- 80 g wurfgewicht IM7 . 
Bitte einfach per PM schreiben 
Gruß


----------

